# New card, Xorg frozen



## sossego (Oct 6, 2009)

Reinstalled 7.2 today and had purchased a new card. Nvidia 8400GS 128MB RAM.
Card works on Debian with the normal setup.
Anyway, I added the mode lines and saved the file.
Using startx from the command line gives me a Desktop that freezes.

I know that I am doing something wrong; but, what it is I do not know.


Should I reconfigure x and let it be or are the mode lines- e.g. Modes "WxH" ""2Wx2H" etc- still acceptable.

Usually, if I can get X to work, I just install firefox and use it along with the ports to build the system.


----------



## adamk (Oct 6, 2009)

Are hald and dbus enabled in /etc/rc.conf and running?

Adam


----------



## sossego (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes.
X is still freezing.


----------



## adamk (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you able to switch to a console with control+alt+f1 or can you remotely login via ssh?

Adam


----------



## sossego (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, I can switch to the console.


----------



## adamk (Oct 6, 2009)

Then please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.  You can use misc/pastebinit from ports to do that.

Adam


----------



## sossego (Oct 6, 2009)

I have pastebinit but I do not know how to upload the file from my machine to here.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 6, 2009)

You post the pastebin *URL* here ...


----------



## sossego (Oct 6, 2009)

http://pastebin.com

It was submitted as sossego.


----------



## adamk (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, see, that's not the URL to your post   And, at the moment, pastebin.com is really, painfully slow.

Run:

pastebinit -b http://slexy.org /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

And then give us the URL that command gives you.

Adam


----------



## sossego (Oct 6, 2009)

http://slexy.org/view/s2JnpMY345


----------



## adamk (Oct 6, 2009)

How are you starting X?  It looks like you are running something like 'Xorg -config ~/xorg.conf.new' or something similar.  Instead, copy the xorg.conf.new file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add this line to the ServerLayout or ServerFlags section:

        Option  "AutoAddDevices" "off"

Then try starting X simply with 'startx'.

Adam


----------



## sossego (Oct 6, 2009)

It works. Thanks.


----------

